# Combozo.com -> %50 OFF Liftime VPS 8GB Ram $99/year 4GB Ram $66/year 2GB Ram $33/year [Phoenix]



## X3host

CoMBoZo Hosting | Web Hosting, Reseller Hosting, Master Reseller, Alpha Reseller, Vps Servers, Dedicated Servers and Ssl Certificates.

For a limited time we're offering a lifetime 50% discount on all VPS servers. Simply use the coupon code: *board50* during the order process.
 

*PROMOTION: *

VPS 2GB RAM Annually Discount ( USE COUPON: *board33* )

VPS 4GB RAM Annually Discount ( USE COUPON: *board66* )

VPS 8GB RAM Annually Discount ( USE COUPON: *board99* )

Every Fully Managed Server Includes:


*Full* Server Management

*Free *cPanel Control Panel
*Free *WHMCS License
*Free *Softaculous License
*Free *Domain Name
Free SSL Certificate
$175 Google / Yahoo! Bing Ad Credits
Domain Reseller Account
24 / 7 / 365 Phone, Ticket, Live Chat & Email Support
& So much more!
*Unmanaged VPS Plans*:
( When You purchase any VPS server you'll get Free Double storage and baandwidth )

- 512 Ram:: 25 GB SSD Disk | 500 GB Gigabit Bandwidth | 1 IPV4 Addresse | 0.5 Core
= $2.99 /mo -> Order Now

- 1GB Ram:: 50 GB SSD Disk | 1TB Gigabit Bandwidth | 1 IPV4 Addresse | 1 Core
= $5.99 /mo -> Order Now

- 2GB Ram:: 150 GB SSD Disk | 1.5TB Gigabit Bandwidth | 2 IPV4 Addresse | 2 Core
= $10.99 /mo -> Order Now

- 4GB Ram:: 200 GB SSD Disk | 2TB Gigabit Bandwidth | 2 IPV4 Addresse | 2 Core
= $19.99 /mo -> Order Now

- 8GB Ram:: 300 GB SSD Disk | 500 GB Gigabit Bandwidth | 3 IPV4 Addresse | 4 Core
= $35.99 /mo -> Order Now


*What some of our customers say….*

*Kenneth Crossley- Owns Dedicated*
I had a lot of problems with other hosting companies, until I found Combozo. They offer me an excellent hosting service, a high quality-support and a good price too. I recommend it widely!

*Ethan Andrews- Vps Owner*
In all honesty, it’s probably the best I’ve had in years. Before switching to Combozo, I had 1 host delete my files, 2 scammed 10$ from me, and the last one just never setup my account. In terms of speed, I’m satisfied. I was surprised how well my 1GB VPS ran.

*Check also our client reviews on WebHostingGeek*
http://webhostinggeeks.com/user-reviews/combozo/

You Can Get thousands of reviews about us online you can try our services anytime without any cent.
 

Have any questions? Feel free to reach out to our sales department over live chat, email sales [at] combozo.com or give us a call: 002-010-200-63-586


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Hello,

What specific datacenters are you guys located in?

Thanks!

(This information will be needed for future offer posts as well)


----------



## X3host

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hello,
> 
> What specific datacenters are you guys located in?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (This information will be needed for future offer posts as well)


Hi ,

I have already posted it on the title our datacenter located in : Phoeniz, Az ( USA )

Thanks : )


----------



## perennate

CoMBoZo said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have already posted it on the title our datacenter located in : Phoeniz, Az ( USA )
> 
> Thanks : )


HalfEatenPie said "specific datacenter", bozo (like name of the datacenter facility).


----------



## drmike

perennate said:


> HalfEatenPie said "specific datacenter", bozo (like name of the datacenter facility).


See and in this instance the wordplay on ---Bozo just works...

I have probably public slapped at this brand name already... What is the thought / meaning of the brand name?


----------



## X3host

Any question guys with our hosting so we can help ?


----------



## DomainBop

perennate said:


> HalfEatenPie said "specific datacenter", bozo (like name of the datacenter facility).





CoMBoZo said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have already posted it on the title our datacenter located in : Phoeniz, Az ( USA )
> 
> Thanks : )



DC is ioFlood?


----------



## Kalam

Website has sketchy written all over it.

Looks like Summer has started early this year.


----------



## drmike

Kalam said:


> Website has sketchy written all over it.
> 
> Looks like Summer has started early this year.


Combozo isn't sketchy at all....  They are sure of what they are doing, trustworthy even.   Just read along with Uncle Mike:

https://www.combozo.com/about-us/



Code:


About Our Company
We’re a team of T-shaped product designers who help grow businesses.
/ABOUT US
Why are we in business?
We specialize in understanding UI and UX design, various mobile platforms and create interactive mock-ups/prototypes. We have excellent references from major businesses and customers, such as: ActiveDen, AudioJungle, ThemeForest, VideoHive, GraphicRiver, 3DOcean, CodeCanyon, PhotoDune and more.

Whether it’s the users on our forums, the readers of our tutorials, the friends we see at meetups or our fun, quirky team themselves, we’re passionate about putting the community first and building a success story around them.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed nec tellus risus, ut adipiscing lacus. Fusce velit quam, aliquet at aliquet in, posuere id nulla.

What do we actually do?
To do this, we have established our business operates in four, self-supporting manner

Web Design
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Cras pulvinar mollis diam, aliquet sagittis lectus tincidunt id.

Web Develop
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Cras pulvinar mollis diam, aliquet sagittis lectus tincidunt id.

App Develop
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Cras pulvinar mollis diam, aliquet sagittis lectus tincidunt id.

Ads Services
Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Cras pulvinar mollis diam, aliquet sagittis lectus tincidunt id.

Our Skills
We specialize in these skills

Photoshop60%
Flashmoderate
Javascripts80%
WordPress90%
PHPeasy
Testimonials
More clients love our works & support

Our Team Members
We are a professional team from five city


----------



## perennate

drmike said:


> Combozo isn't sketchy at all....  They are sure of what they are doing, trustworthy even.   Just read along with Uncle Mike:


Haha, those "team members"...


----------



## drmike

Hate to do this, but, folks need to know you have to bring your A+ game around here.

3rd Testimonial on the homepage:



> In all honesty, it’s probably the best I’ve had in years. Before switching to Combozo, I had 1 host delete my files, 2 scammed 10$ from me, and the last one just never setup my account. In terms of speed, I’m satisfied. I was surprised how well my 1GB VPS ran.
> 
> Ethan Andrews- Vps Owner


Ethan Andrews sure sounds familiar... perhaps it's just a like-name match.... then again, usually isn't.

http://www.spamhaus.org/rokso/results/Ethan+Andrews

Then FraudRecord with a scoreboard leading 318 points:

https://www.fraudrecord.com/api/?showreport=05aa1ba3d692d457


----------



## X3host

Hi,

We have missed to delete/edit aboutus page from a while ( we don't need it already because we have other pages written by us from along time like:

https://www.combozo.com/privacy-policy/

https://www.combozo.com/terms-of-service/

https://www.combozo.com/acceptable-use-policy/

You can go at archive.org and you'll find that we have changed our theme +1000 times and finally we have this great theme ( all our clients love it )

If you are comparing us with your hosting you can search about us on google we have ranked in top results with the most important keywords in hosting and reseller and we have daily clients through Google, Forums, Directories, Website Coupon Providers, Google adsense and finally facebook .

Another Thing Mr Professional you don't know even how to judge others with my respect to ( you )

There are thousands names with Ethan Andrews, Why you didn't Hit the search with other clients hosted on our network ?! and why you didn't searched at our ip ranges on the whois ! you are difinetly professional !

Anyway our work here will show you what we are


----------



## KuJoe

CoMBoZo said:


> You can go at archive.org and you'll find that we have changed our theme +1000 times and finally we have this great theme ( all our clients love it )


FYI - Archive.org has no record of your website from before March of this year and Google has no record of your domain prior to it's registration last November. Did you use a different domain perhaps?


----------



## telephone

CoMBoZo said:


> If you are comparing us with your hosting you can search about us on google we have ranked in top results with the most important keywords in hosting and reseller and we have daily clients through Google, Forums, Directories, Website Coupon Providers, Google adsense and finally facebook .


I don't mean to criticise, but having paid advertisements and SEO for your website does not speak for the quality of your product.


----------



## X3host

KuJoe said:


> FYI - Archive.org has no record of your website from before March of this year and Google has no record of your domain prior to it's registration last November. Did you use a different domain perhaps?


No I mean what i say very well, In google results in hosting and reseller keywords you'll find us on the top results ( you say we don't have rercords with google that's fine what about this link: click here ) ^^

Another thing this is our archive with our old theme in combozo.com click on this link to find the old theme and this isn't the most important thing in our thread, If you want only judge only about something we don't have now you are totally wrong



telephone said:


> I don't mean to criticise, but having paid advertisements and SEO for your website does not speak for the quality of your product.


Ok I understand your point now , i don't have any SEO plan ( I have already a knowledge of how can i run seo on my websites ) , we have now alot of clients in our web hosting on ( reseller, hosting, vps, dedicated and ssl certificate ) services and all of them are happy with us.

Thank you


----------



## KuJoe

CoMBoZo said:


> No I mean what i say very well, In google results in hosting and reseller keywords you'll find us on the top results ( you say we don't have rercords with google that's fine what about this link: click here ) ^^
> 
> Another thing this is our archive with our old theme in combozo.com click on this link to find the old theme and this isn't the most important thing in our thread, If you want only judge only about something we don't have now you are totally wrong


That's not what you said at all though. You told somebody to check archive.org but archive.org has nothing for your domain (the link you posted says "Oops, something went wrong."). I am 100% sure that Google has no record of you prior to November 2014 so I find your excuses for not having a complete website suspicious. I'm just saying that you're digging a hole for yourself by not being honest with us and you're getting extremely defensive when we point out things you are saying that aren't true.


----------



## DomainBop

> SEO



Interesting SEO.  Running a web hosting site on combozo.com and a web hosting coupons site on combozo.net (combozo.net contains combozo coupons, and has pages for other well known hosts but only a handful of coupons for the other hosts...pages mainly for "SEO")


I'm not sure that your "SEO" is that good for attracting buyers though since hosting customers are usually concerned about security and the search results for your combozo name don't instill a lot of confidence about your ability to run a secure site (I'm referring to the Google search results from March when it appears that combozo.net was hacked).  Since combozo.com and combozo.net share the same IP address the hacking really doesn't make me feel confident that my data would be safe on your server.

http://www.combozo.net;IP address: 148.163.92.68 United States. System: Linux ...


combozo.net hacked. Notified by ABDOU QS - Zone-H.org 


www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/23843305


Mirror saved on: 2015-03-19 18:30:07. Notified by: ABDOU QS; Domain: http://combozo.net;IP address: 148.163.92.68 United States. System: Linux; Web ...


combozo.com hacked. Notified by Hunter Gujjar - Mirror Zone 


mirror-zone.org/mirror/id/187378


Mar 21, 2015 - HACKED BY HUNTER GUJJAR. Team Pak Cyber Attackers. Nothing Security Is Perfect PakistanZindabad. Team Members | Hunter Gujjar ...


--==[ Hacked by Hunter Gujjar ]==--... - Official Pak Cyber ... 

http://www.youmhost.com;IP address: 198.27.75.201 Canada. System: Linux; Web server: ...


----------



## X3host

My story is a bit different, in 2009 a I have membership in wht with my name and in this time i don't know the rules they suspended my username when i returned back to wht in 2012 i have faced alot of troubles all my usernames got suspended the reason was " Multiple usernames " so i changed my view to another way you know wht isn't the last way for me ?!

We didn't changed our company we just changed the brand name and we informed all the clients with sending messages, so i don't have and problem with the brandname now ! and i appreciate your search about me and i can say you care about what i do in my life : ) so thanks !

Yes i have another website on The .net ! i do some marketing for my web hosting in everywhere you can also search about the other coupon providers you'll find us everywhere this isn't the problem !!

In the past one of our servers hacked due to the low of security but we have improved our hosting in security, seo, support, sales in the past few months we have now 2 servers for backup and i thank allah because on this time i haven't alot of clients like now .

This is the story of our web hosting, like anyone face troubles on the marketing don't say to me that you didn't face somethings like that before ! anyway i don't have any problem to say i was make a mistakes before but now everything works very good.

But you know with combozo we have achieve more success in marketing better than " youmhost " and i can't depend or care about wht or any forum want suspend me for reasons like " multiple usernames " or something makes me fun .

Thanks


----------



## X3host

DomainBop said:


> DC is ioFlood?


Yes it's IOflood those guys are intelligent and professional in work.


----------



## tonyg

@CoMBoZo one thing that you need to be aware off, and it happens all the time with names...some names don't translate well.

In this case the word "bozo" in english means a fool or a senseless person.

If your market includes an english speaking audience, the name "combozo" does not instill confidence.


----------



## X3host

tonyg said:


> @CoMBoZo one thing that you need to be aware off, and it happens all the time with names...some names don't translate well.
> 
> In this case the word "bozo" in english means a fool or a senseless person.
> 
> If your market includes an english speaking audience, the name "combozo" does not instill confidence.


The brand is on one name " CoMBoZo " Not Two words maybe you are right and make sure i'll do my best to be aware off somethings like that and i'll think +100 times about the name again ..

Thanks


----------



## drmike

CoMBoZo said:


> The brand is on one name " CoMBoZo " Not Two words maybe you are right and make sure i'll do my best to be aware off somethings like that and i'll think +100 times about the name again ..
> 
> Thanks


So what is the idea behind this name?  Does it mean something in another language?  What had you intended on it meaning?  In English, like this forum, tongue of your website, etc. it's rather self demeaning and highly negative.


----------



## X3host

drmike said:


> So what is the idea behind this name?  Does it mean something in another language?  What had you intended on it meaning?  In English, like this forum, tongue of your website, etc. it's rather self demeaning and highly negative.


It's a brand Like : COMBO + zo this isn't like the other words anyway we have another brand name is x3host.com you'll like it


----------



## drmike

CoMBoZo said:


> It's a brand Like : COMBO + zo this isn't like the other words anyway we have another brand name is x3host.com you'll like it


X3host is indeed much better.

Bestihost also?


----------



## X3host

drmike said:


> X3host is indeed much better.
> 
> Bestihost also?


Yes BestiHost Is mine too : )  and bestgreenhost.com

Which one is good with business

The problem with combozo is that i'm in business with it since the last year


----------



## River

drmike said:


> Hate to do this, but, folks need to know you have to bring your A+ game around here.
> 
> 3rd Testimonial on the homepage:
> 
> Ethan Andrews sure sounds familiar... perhaps it's just a like-name match.... then again, usually isn't.
> 
> http://www.spamhaus.org/rokso/results/Ethan+Andrews
> 
> Then FraudRecord with a scoreboard leading 318 points:
> 
> https://www.fraudrecord.com/api/?showreport=05aa1ba3d692d457


I recognized the name as well. I refused to setup an account for "Ethan Andrews" because of FR and he bought 3 $10 vps's from my site and could not justify usage, was a little sketchy.


----------



## X3host

River said:


> I recognized the name as well. I refused to setup an account for "Ethan Andrews" because of FR and he bought 3 $10 vps's from my site and could not justify usage, was a little sketchy.


We offer a service for the clients and if a clients like our services we will be happy to share his review anytime, Most of my clients comes through google.com as i have a good keywords , Tomorrow , I have received a 3 spamcops messages for a client use the web hosting to send marketing spam .


----------



## joepie91

CoMBoZo said:


> Most of my clients comes through google.com as i have a good keywords


That is a _giant_ red flag.


----------



## X3host

joepie91 said:


> That is a _giant_ red flag.


: )


----------



## switsys

Clown hosting?


----------



## X3host

switsys said:


> Clown hosting?


You didn't show any respect so i can't reply at you , I can't insult people like you, This moral ..


----------



## River

CoMBoZo said:


> You didn't show any respect so i can't reply at you , I can't insult people like you, This moral ..


I'm sorry, but you really are not making yourself look reputable in any way.


----------



## X3host

River said:


> I'm sorry, but you really are not making yourself look reputable in any way.


Ok How i can be a reputable?


----------

